# New regime



## Domus (29 Mar 2020)

Just completed day 1 of Couch to 5K with help from Sarah Millican.
It's a nine week course so might get me fit to help fight off the ravages of Covid-19.

Had the app on my phone for a while but lacked motivation


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Mar 2020)

Potential death does appear to have raised the motivation of a lot of people recently. Lots of extra runners, walkers and cyclist out and about.


----------



## sleuthey (29 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Potential death does appear to have raised the motivation of a lot of people recently. Lots of extra runners, walkers and cyclist out and about.


Your right. However if they believe doing so will help fight off Covid19 then I’d be very interested to hear their theory.


----------



## Domus (29 Mar 2020)

sleuthey said:


> However if they believe doing so will help fight off Covid19 then I’d be very interested to hear their theory.



A news report on the BBC yesterday saying fitter people cope better than unfit ones.

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52076...ews/health&link_location=live-reporting-story


----------



## sleuthey (29 Mar 2020)

Domus said:


> A news report on the BBC yesterday saying fitter people cope better than unfit ones.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52076...ews/health&link_location=live-reporting-story


Yep good advice there it’s exactly what I’m doing. I think what they are saying is try and maintain a level of fitness and fresh air throughout the epidemic rather than easing off. If I wasn’t already fit I don’t think I’d want to be suddenly allocating energy and nutrients on trying to suddenly get fit right now. The way I read the article is that the fit people who have had the mild simptoms are those who are fit in the first place.


----------



## bikingdad90 (29 Mar 2020)

There isn’t more... they are just forced out into the open because their treadmill, rowing machine or exercise bike is locked up in the local sweat put gym.


----------



## steveindenmark (29 Mar 2020)

Domus said:


> A news report on the BBC yesterday saying fitter people cope better than unfit ones.
> 
> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-52076...ews/health&link_location=live-reporting-story


I would agree with that. But what a time to realise it if you didnt before. Its like trying to play catch up.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (29 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> I would agree with that. But what a time to realise it if you didnt before. Its like trying to play catch up.



Sadly it will take a while to have an affect.

There is a study out of Kings College, London from 2-3 years back that looked at immune function of aging athletes (cyclists) vs. Sedentary vs. Healthy young adults.

The basic summary was that the older cyclists who had remained active throughout their lives still had the immune function of the young adults. Where as in the sedentary older adults their immune function had significantly declined. The sedentary folk had a much shrunken Thamus, and their T cells weren’t as numerous or effective as in the other groups.

Thus the decline in immune function isn’t just due to aging, it is due to a sedentary life style and time.

Keep active throughout life, retain the immune system of your youth.


----------



## Domus (29 Mar 2020)

I quit smoking on my 38th birthday, having three daughters nagging was a great incentive, six months later I joined the LDWA and was walking 20-30 miles each weekend, building up to my one and only 100 mile walk (36 hours 35 minutes). I was never quick on the hills so I started training with BMF in the local park. My fitness levels soared and took the hills in my stride on my subsequent long walks. At the age of 61 (four years ago) I started cycling. I'm hoping my nearly 30 years of activity and non smoking puts me in a lower risk category.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> There isn’t more... they are just forced out into the open because their treadmill, rowing machine or exercise bike is locked up in the local sweat put gym.



I take it that you do not like gyms.


----------



## bikingdad90 (30 Mar 2020)

screenman said:


> I take it that you do not like gyms.


No adverse to them as they have a time, place and purpose. I used to use one for weight training as have nothing set up at home.


----------



## screenman (30 Mar 2020)

bikingdad90 said:


> No adverse to them as they have a time, place and purpose. I used to use one for weight training as have nothing set up at home.



A lot of older people I know use them for the social connection. Or used to.


----------



## Domus (31 Mar 2020)

Day 2 completed. 
Hamstrings still tight from day 1. Will break out the massage roller.


----------



## gbb (31 Mar 2020)

steveindenmark said:


> Potential death does appear to have raised the motivation of a lot of people recently. Lots of extra runners, walkers and cyclist out and about.


It'll be interesting when I get back to work later this week , grape and citrus packing, apparently orders are at Christmas levels, the very peak of annual demand. Given even those peaks have dipped in the last maybe 10 years as we assume people dont feel the need to buy fruit as they used to, you might equally assume people are now buying to eat healthily.


----------



## Domus (3 Apr 2020)

Day 3 and week 1 completed. Hamstrings much improved. 👍


----------



## AuroraSaab (4 Apr 2020)

Well done. I downloaded C25K last year. I'm not built for running and worry that my fitness isn't up to it. I was thinking of trying it in the gym on the machines instead.


----------



## Domus (5 Apr 2020)

Week 2, started this morning.


----------



## Domus (7 Apr 2020)

Week 2, run 2 completed this morning.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (7 Apr 2020)

Good for you hopefully daily exercise will become a new regime for you.


----------



## Domus (10 Apr 2020)

Week 2 completed, feeling good. 👍


----------



## bikingdad90 (10 Apr 2020)

Domus said:


> Week 2 completed, feeling good. 👍


👍 keep it up 👍.
Family life has got in the way this week. Not managed to do much exercise at all this week bar about 20
mins with the kids with the fit in 5 by Marvin on Sky. I can’t give it full effort as I’m doing it with the children but it is a good workout.

My bike is now 100% complete bar some new disc pads. Only had it four years and just got it spot on. Dying to get out on the road for a ride but stuck to the turbo as by the time the children are in bed it’s too dark and I don’t want to risk getting knocked off on the quiet roads by a looney speeding driver.

I have cracked out the protein shake powder to try and curb the hunger pangs for biscuits! Went through 4 packets last week and I am now sat behind my desk at home so I am doing even less exercise then at work where I sit behind a desk but in an agile hot desk set up so move around a lot; record 7 desks in 1day. I do carry my own anti bacterial wipes and own keyboard and mouse as the desk stations provided are in my opinion a hot spot for germs and illness as evidenced by the increase in absence rates, after discounting absences from those adverse to agile working (stress, anxiety etc), when we switched to the new office set up in December.


----------



## Domus (10 Apr 2020)

I must admit biscuits and cakes are my downfall..........."I can resist everything but temptation"


----------



## Domus (12 Apr 2020)

Week 3 Run 1 completed 👍


----------



## Domus (14 Apr 2020)

Week 3 Run 2 completed. 👍


----------



## postman (15 Apr 2020)

Keep going well done.I have just done 45 mins none stop on the turbo,with a little help from Freddie Mercury and Queen.


----------



## Domus (16 Apr 2020)

Week 3 completed.

Week 4 really ramps it up


----------



## Domus (18 Apr 2020)

Week 4 run 1 completed. Feeling very pleased with myself.


----------



## Domus (20 Apr 2020)

Week 4 run 2 completed, feeling my hamstrings again  Out with the roller 👍


----------



## Domus (22 Apr 2020)

Week 4 completed 🏃‍♂️👍


----------



## Domus (24 Apr 2020)

Week 5 run 1 completed 👍


----------



## Domus (26 Apr 2020)

Bad Day at Black Rock. 
7 minutes into my second 8 minute run my left calf went “pop”
Hobbled home for RICE. Not happy 😱


----------



## bikingdad90 (26 Apr 2020)

Get well soon, don’t be silly like me and ignore the injury and run through the pain for the sake of the miles. I’ve not been exercising the last week as my timetable has gone to pot and I’ve been on the hunt for a new bike after I sold mine.


----------



## Domus (8 May 2020)

Not fully recovered from this pull. I fear I will not return to jogging. 
Under pressure to acknowledge that running is not for me.


----------



## rogerzilla (8 May 2020)

Today marks 8 weeks of isolation, running 5 miles a day, no meat, dairy or flour. Eating fresh vegetables and home cooked meals every day. The change has been fantastic! I feel great! Minimal alcohol! A healthy diet, gluten free, caffeine free, sugar free and a 1 hour home workout each day! Lost 10 lbs and gained muscle mass. I’ve even cut my screen time in half and am reading a book a week. 



I have no idea whose status this is, but I am really proud of them so I decided to copy and paste it.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (8 May 2020)

Domus said:


> Not fully recovered from this pull. I fear I will not return to jogging.
> Under pressure to acknowledge that running is not for me.



Even if following a program that is designed to progress your running, you need to listen to your body and not rush things. The body needs rest and recovery to get stronger. You don’t get stronger or fitter during the actual running. That comes when the body comes to repair the damage the running caused and in so doing builds something stronger and more resilient. So perhaps look to build in more rest days and slow the progression to a level your body can manage.


----------



## bikingdad90 (8 May 2020)

I’m 8 weeks in and lost no weight and gained no weight and had no change to my muscle mass. I’m lighter than Christmas by 7lbs and I’m hoping to keep it that way; I controlled myself at Easter to try and not fluctuate.


----------



## stephec (10 May 2020)

Domus said:


> Bad Day at Black Rock.
> 7 minutes into my second 8 minute run my left calf went “pop”
> Hobbled home for RICE. Not happy 😱


Do you do any stretching and strengthening in between running?

If I don't I usually end up with knee and hip niggles.


----------



## Domus (10 May 2020)

stephec said:


> Do you do any stretching



I do but probably not enough.


----------



## stephec (10 May 2020)

Domus said:


> I do but probably not enough.


That's me, but it always comes back to bite you. 😊


----------

